# Was ist ein Tank?



## FAT (23. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

ja natürlich, ich weiß, was ein "Tank" ist und mir ist auch klar, woher dieser Begriff entstammt.

Dennoch: Immer wieder ist im Gruppen-Channel zu lesen, dass ein "Tank" gesucht wird. Was ist darunter zu verstehen?  Ist es egal, ob es sich um einen Krieger, Pala oder Druiden handelt? Oder wird in gewisser Weise doch ein Krieger bevorzugt? 

Ich selbst spiele einen "DD" (Mage, der zumindest bis WOTLK noch ein DD ist) und bin am Überlegen, einen bestehenden Twink (Krieger oder Druide) zu leveln, um das "Tank"-Problem zu lösen. Mein Krieger ist Level 32 und der Druide ist Level 46. Weiterhin stellt sich die Frage, welche Klasse nach Addon-Release stärker ist. Das bezieht sich auf das "Tanken", wobei der Dmg-Output bzgl. Quests erledigen auch nicht zu verachten sein sollte.

Also: Was ist ein "Tank"? Welche Klasse verkörpert den "Tank", von dem allgemein gesprochen wird? Es soll davon ausgegangen werden, dass jede Klasse mit dem gleichen Skill gespielt wird. 

MfG

FAT

P.S. Dass es solche Diskussionen schon immer gab, ist mir klar. Aus diesem Grund sollen auch die Auswirkungen des kommenden Addons miteinbezogen werden. Die Klassen-Kolumnen sind ja schon online.


----------



## Sqi (23. Juli 2008)

früher war es halt so das es nur krieger als tank gab aber seid einiger zeit gibt es ja auch die protpalas un die tankbären also wenn ich zb jetzt einen tank suche dann spreche ich eher von allen 3 klassen

EDIT: First


----------



## Pacmaniacer (23. Juli 2008)

also ich bin mit meinem angehenden dudu tank recht zufreiden.

habe schon Bollwerk und Blutkessel getanked und das ohne probleme.

und zum lvln bzw farmen einfach in die katzengestalt^^

LG Pac


----------



## Arstargh (23. Juli 2008)

wie mein vorredner schon sagte sind alle drei klassen angesprochen die dann auch auf das Tanken spezi sind.


----------



## Abigayle (23. Juli 2008)

Also ich hab da etwas was mich schon lange nervt:

laut einiger WoW Spieler sind ja nur ganz bestimmte Skills=Tank oder sonstwas. Alles andere ist schrott und kann (sorry für den Tonfall) in die Tonne getreten werden. Das nervt mich tierisch. Warum muss ein Pala gleich unbedingt Heiler und nichts anderes sein? Ist son Beispiel was mir einfiel. Warum muss es unbedingt nur diese eine Skillung sein und der der Rest ist gleich mist? Verstehe ich nicht. Warum kann man nicht einfach den Skill nehmen, mit dem man klarkommt und gut spielen kann? Ist einfach etwas, was mir auffiel, als ich Mage gespielt hatte. Hatte mich auf Eis spezialisiert. Hab schon oft dann erlebt, wenn Ini Gruppen gesucht wurden: "Wie auf Eis geskillt? Ist ja völliger Bockmist. Solche Idies können wir net gebrauchen! Immer diese Noobs. Lernt erstmal spielen" Und Zack war ich aus der Gruppe entfernt. Ähm, da frag ich mich: Warum?

Mich nerven einfach diese "Zwangskills". So und so, und nicht anders.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sorry, musste mal Frust darüber ablassen.


----------



## wlfbck (23. Juli 2008)

naja, die klassenkolumnen gehen soweit ich das seh nur auf talente ein. das es aber noch neue spells gibt, dies einfach so frei verfügbar beim lehrer gibt, daran hat bis jetzt irgendwie niemand gedacht - speziell beim shamy wars auffällig, der zwar durch die bank mit allen verglichen wurde, nur das sheep, das kein talent ist, wurde nicht erwähnt...

edit für abigayle:
weil es bestimmte skillungen gibt, die einfach ne ganze ecke mehr dmg machen bzw mehr heal erzeugen usw. und diese sind auch bewusst so von blizzard zusammengewerkelt. und ice ist nunmal für pvp, lvln und farmen geeignet, wenns aber um inzen/raids geht, ist der feuer mage, wegen größerem dmg, deutlich besser.


----------



## hege (23. Juli 2008)

Sers

Also grundsätzlich Tank = Panzer. Ein massiv gepanzterter Gegenstand der viel Aushält und andere beschützt.

Als Tank werden alle Spieler bezeichnet die in der Lage sind durch ihr Equippt und ihre Skillung (+ persönlichen Skill) die Aufmerksamkeit von Gegnern auf sich zu ziehen und zu halten.

Tankklassen in WoW sind Feraldruiden, Protpaladine und Deff-Krieger ja nach Instanzenschwierigkeit könne sehr wohl auch Offensiv Krieger Tanks sein (oder sogar Jägerpets).

Das war dein Prob kurz umschrieben.

Grundsätzlich muss man dazu aber sagen ein Tank ist nur so gut wie seine Gruppe oder Raid. Wenn eine von beiden Komponenten das Zusammenspiel nicht beherrscht wird es schon lustig wenn man wipetauglich ist.

mfG Hege


----------



## alexaner666 (23. Juli 2008)

> Ich selbst spiele einen "DD" (Mage, der zumindest bis WOTLK noch ein DD ist) und bin am Überlegen, einen bestehenden Twink (Krieger oder Druide) zu leveln, um das "Tank"-Problem zu lösen. Mein Krieger ist Level 32 und der Druide ist Level 46. Weiterhin stellt sich die Frage, welche Klasse nach Addon-Release stärker ist. Das bezieht sich auf das "Tanken", wobei der Dmg-Output bzgl. Quests erledigen auch nicht zu verachten sein sollte.
> 
> Also: Was ist ein "Tank"? Welche Klasse verkörpert den "Tank", von dem allgemein gesprochen wird? Es soll davon ausgegangen werden, dass jede Klasse mit dem gleichen Skill gespielt wird.


tank ist jede klasse die aggro halten kann.es wird nie von einer bestimmten klasse gesprochen.
krieger eignen sich am besten um bosse zu tanken.
mir prot palas und druid kann man besser gruppen tanken.
einen besten in allem gibt es nicht, aber der tank pala ist sehr einfach zu spielen.


----------



## Sayonara Simon (23. Juli 2008)

FAT schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ja natürlich, ich weiß, was ein "Tank" ist und mir ist auch klar, woher dieser Begriff entstammt.
> 
> ...



Ein Tank ist i.d.R alles was Aggro halten kann ohne nach 2 Schlägen aus den Latschen zu kippen. Da du ja schon 2 potentielle Tanks spielst gehe ich davon aus, dass du schon länger WoW spielst, deswegen solltest du sowas eigentlich wissen. Die Auswirkungen des kommenden Addon mit einzubeziehen sehe ich eher als sinnlos an da grad mal die Betaphase angelaufen is und sich da noch jede Menge ändern kann und wird.

/vote for sinnvolle threads

MFG


----------



## MadRedCap (23. Juli 2008)

Beim Tank kommt es nicht auf die Klasse drauf an, sondern darauf, ob er 
a)Aggro halten kann
b)Verdammt viel aushält
c)Gut genug ausgesrüstet ist, um massig Schaden zu minimieren

Deswegen kommen hauptsächlich Krieger und Palas als Tank in Frage, da sie Platte tragen und somit den höchsten Rüstungswert erreichen können. 
Ein etwas nicht so equivalenter Ersatz ist der Druide in Bärengestalt, der zwar auch Tanken kann, aber niemals an die Spitzenwerte von richtig geskillten Kriegern und Paladinen rankommt. 

Allerdings kann das alles auch umgeworfen werden, fundierte Beweise zeigen, dass sogar Schurken tanken können, wenn sie stetigen Overheal bekommen sowie genug prozentuale Ausweichchancen haben, allerdings wird dich keine Random-Gruppe als Schurke tanken lassen. Ebenfalls gibt es Stellen, an denen Caster-Klassen wie Hexer zum Tank werden müssen, da sie durch spezielle Fähigkeiten als einzige dazu benutzt werden können (siehe Illidan)


----------



## Caymian (23. Juli 2008)

Also wenn du als tank auch noch schnell lvl´n möchtest kann ich dir keinen kreiger empfehlen aber druiden sind sehr gut zum Tanken geeigbet wobei sie auch noch gut schaden machen 
hoffe hilft dir weiter  
Mfg Caymian 

PS: Habe Druide und Krieger also kenn ich mich bissl aus


----------



## Wolwerine (23. Juli 2008)

Aber ab wann wird es nötig auf Deff zu Skillen um zu tanken als warri?


----------



## ReWahn (23. Juli 2008)

Abigayle schrieb:


> Also ich hab da etwas was mich schon lange nervt:
> 
> laut einiger WoW Spieler sind ja nur ganz bestimmte Skills=Tank oder sonstwas. Alles andere ist schrott und kann (sorry für den Tonfall) in die Tonne getreten werden. Das nervt mich tierisch. Warum muss ein Pala gleich unbedingt Heiler und nichts anderes sein? Ist son Beispiel was mir einfiel. Warum muss es unbedingt nur diese eine Skillung sein und der der Rest ist gleich mist? Verstehe ich nicht. Warum kann man nicht einfach den Skill nehmen, mit dem man klarkommt und gut spielen kann? Ist einfach etwas, was mir auffiel, als ich Mage gespielt hatte. Hatte mich auf Eis spezialisiert. Hab schon oft dann erlebt, wenn Ini Gruppen gesucht wurden: "Wie auf Eis geskillt? Ist ja völliger Bockmist. Solche Idies können wir net gebrauchen! Immer diese Noobs. Lernt erstmal spielen" Und Zack war ich aus der Gruppe entfernt. Ähm, da frag ich mich: Warum?
> 
> ...



frostmage fährt nunmal in instanzen wesentlich geringeren dps als feuer/arkan...


----------



## Xelyna (23. Juli 2008)

Nein ist das niedlich^^
Tank = generell der der aufs Maul kriegt 

sozusagen :>

Normale Gruppenaufstellung:
Tank = steht vorne und lässt sich hauen (Equip und Talente so ausgelegt dass er wenig Schaden bekommt)
Healer = steht weiter hinten und heilt Tank und Gruppe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


DDs (DamageDealer) unterscheiden sich in:
Caster = stehen hinten und 'casten' - Schattenpriester, Magier, Hexenmeister, DruidenEule, etc.
Melees = stehen am Mob und hauen ihn - Schurke, KatzenDruide, VerstärkerSchamane, etc.

=)


----------



## MadRedCap (23. Juli 2008)

ReWahn schrieb:


> frostmage fährt nunmal in instanzen wesentlich geringeren dps als feuer/arkan...



Kann Mobs allerdins frosten, womit ein weiterer CC-Aspekt FÜR den Mage spricht. Da kack ich lieber auf dps, wenn die Leute mehr vom CC verstehen und diesen auch sinnvoll einstetzen können. Bringt im Endeffekt sogar mehr als maximum-dps-Spitzen...


----------



## ReWahn (23. Juli 2008)

MadRedCap schrieb:


> Kann Mobs allerdins frosten, womit ein weiterer CC-Aspekt FÜR den Mage spricht. Da kack ich lieber auf dps, wenn die Leute mehr vom CC verstehen und diesen auch sinnvoll einstetzen können. Bringt im Endeffekt sogar mehr als maximum-dps-Spitzen...



Einfrieren per Frostnova holt zu oft Schaf und so raus, auf einfrierten per procc kann man sich nicht verlassen. zumal bosse eh gegen all dieses zeug immun sind...


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (23. Juli 2008)

Was ist den dein mage mit dem addon wenn nicht dd? also meiner wird imemr DD bleiben^^


----------



## mofsens (23. Juli 2008)

ehm ooooooookay @vorredner ^^ najo wenn ich einen tank suche isses mir eigendlich schnuppe, ich persoenlich bevorzuge paladine in 5er inis, un in raids isses mir eigentlich schnuppe. soll nich heissen das ich in keine 5er inis mit einem krieger geh, im gegenteil...ist aber angenehmer wenn ein protadin da is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also wie es nach dem addon sein wird kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, aber wenn du nen baerchen machst musste nich umskillen um effektiv zu farmen/lvln, musst einfach nur mal kaetzchen form annehmen un schon gehts ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 beim krieger isses denk bissl anders, kannst zum lvln ja furor skillen un dann spaeter auf def. ich denk nicht das sich die tank klassen viel nehmen werden in wotlk, es wird hoffentlich noch ein bissl balance reingebracht das keiner mehr denkt krieger>all im tanken. es ist geschmackssache, willste als teddy/katze spielen oder als plattenmonster?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abigayle (23. Juli 2008)

Mein Mage ist in einem Anfall von Frust dem Löschbutton zum Opfer gefallen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asparius (23. Juli 2008)

http://dict.leo.org/ende?lp=ende&lang=...k&relink=on

hier stehen ne ganze menge deutungen was ein tank alles ist.


----------



## MadRedCap (23. Juli 2008)

ReWahn schrieb:


> Einfrieren per Frostnova holt zu oft Schaf und so raus, auf einfrierten per procc kann man sich nicht verlassen. zumal bosse eh gegen all dieses zeug immun sind...


Bosse. Ich sprach von Mobs. Rede jetzt auch nicht von End-Content-Instanzen.
Frostbolt verlangsamt den Gegner beim gehen, ergo: mehr Zeit für die anderen DD's, ordentlich draufzubolzen, wenn der Tank die Aggro verliert und der Mob sich bewegt, ohne dabei jemanden anzugreifen.
Bei Bossen sag ich nichts. Da stimme ich dir zu. Allerdings erst bei Bossen, bei denen das Level uninteressant ist, sondern das Equip, sprich ab 70.


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (23. Juli 2008)

Wie spielt ihr den eure Mages? 

1: jeder Mage hat Frostnova
2: Sollte es klar sein das der Mage seine Frostnova nicht beim scheep macht
3: Sollte ein Mage nur für PVP auf Frostskillen auser wenn der Boss Feuerimmun ist kann man noch auf Frostskillen ,oder Arkan wenn man den passenden support hat


----------



## MadRedCap (23. Juli 2008)

Frêdo/Diegos schrieb:


> Wie spielt ihr den eure Mages?



Garnicht mehr? 
:-P


----------



## FAT (23. Juli 2008)

Die Antworten bestätigen, dass Druiden-Tanks nicht so gerne genommen werden wie Palas oder Krieger. Ich habe zwar auch noch einen 50er Pala, den ich twinken könnte, aber der gehört der falschen Fraktion an. ;> Wollte ggf. den Tank-Twink auf den Realm meines Mains transferieren.


----------



## lala.y0 (23. Juli 2008)

Sqi schrieb:


> früher war es halt so das es nur krieger als tank gab aber seid einiger zeit gibt es ja auch die protpalas un die tankbären also wenn ich zb jetzt einen tank suche dann spreche ich eher von allen 3 klassen
> 
> EDIT: First



Shoop da Woop, kein kommentar, ich fall gleich vor lachen um


----------



## MadRedCap (23. Juli 2008)

FAT schrieb:


> Die Antworten bestätigen, dass Druiden-Tanks nicht so gerne genommen werden wie Palas oder Krieger. Ich habe zwar auch noch einen 50er Pala, den ich twinken könnte, aber der gehört der falschen Fraktion an. ;> Wollte ggf. den Tank-Twink auf den Realm meines Mains transferieren.


Das mit den Druiden-Tanks muss man differenzieren. Im Low-Level-Bereich nimmt dir jeder mit Kusshand nen Terrorbären mit, weil die evtl. auch noch schnell heilen könnten (nur so als profanes Beispiel).
Aber im Angesicht des High-End-Contents schlaffen Druiden als Tanks gegen direkt darauf ausgelegte Krieger oder Paladine ab. Ab da an werden Druiden vornehmlich als Heiler mitgenommen. VORNEHMLICH!


----------



## BLUEYE (23. Juli 2008)

Also für mich selber bin ich froh, wenn sich jemand bereiterklärt sich hauen zu lassen, ob es jetzt ein pala, dudu oder krieger ist. wobei jeder von den tanks verschiedene vorteile hat, hyjal z.b wird ohne tankpala wohl eher schwer usw...

btw, gab es nicht mal gerüchte dass schamis mit wotlk mehr tankfähig werden?


----------



## Parkourinator (23. Juli 2008)

> Aber ab wann wird es nötig auf Deff zu Skillen um zu tanken als warri?


also ich schau ab bc content ob die skillung stimmt. ich (tank) werde mich nie wieder von nem shadow priest heilen lassen egal ob das level um 5 höher ist...



> Was ist den dein mage mit dem addon wenn nicht dd? also meiner wird imemr DD bleiben^^


ein getränkeautomat. ich habs gefühl das sie zu den schlechtesten dd's werden (was ich net hoffe)


----------



## Ersguterjunge93 (23. Juli 2008)

Also im Allgemeinen kannst du als Tank sowohl Krieger, als auch Feral Dudus und Palas ansehen.

Ich finde immernoch, dass der vielseitigste Tank, der Krieger ist, da den anderen Klassen fähigkeiten wie z.B. Zauberreflexion fehlen.

Grundsätzlich ist aber jede der drei Klassen als Tank gut geeignet.

Zum lvln sind Druiden glaube ich am besten geeignet, weil diese auch noch in die Katzenform wechseln kann, und damit auch ne Menge damage machen können.

Palas hab ich noch nicht gespielt, dazu kann ich nichts sagen.

Krieger können auch auf Schutz geskillt gut lvln. Du kannst als Krieger nämlich auch mit Deffskillung ohne Probleme 2 Schwerter tragen, und in der Kampfhaltung kämpfen, damit machste auch ordentlich viel schaden.


----------



## noizycat (23. Juli 2008)

Alle 3 Klassen können Tanks sein, haben halt verschiedene Fähigkeiten.

In 5er-Inzen ist Pala atm mein Lieblingstank, hält halt einfacher viele Mobs und hat nicht soviel Stress wie ein Krieger, wenn die DDs mal aufs Falsche hauen. ^^
Krieger ist halt bes. gut bei Bossen, und ihm geht nie Mana aus. Dafür braucht er halt erstmal Wut ... sag nur antanken. XD Druidenfähigkeiten kenne ich nicht so gut, hatte aber auch mit Druiden bisher seltenst Probleme. Die können als Katze auch schön Schaden austeilen, also z.B. als 2nd Tank leicht auf DD switchen ... 

Ende vom Lied: ich wüsste nicht, was ich dir raten sollte. ^^


----------



## Shadoweffect (23. Juli 2008)

Generell werden Protpalas extrem bevorzugt, sind auch selten & gut.....


----------



## Swarm (23. Juli 2008)

Abigayle schrieb:


> Mein Mage ist in einem Anfall von Frust dem Löschbutton zum Opfer gefallen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Kannst ihn wiederherstellen lassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Tank ist doch leicht gesagt= Er muss nur die Aggro halten können und viel einstecken, der Rest muss VOR dem Rechner sitzen. ;-D


----------



## Lothier (24. Juli 2008)

BLUEYE schrieb:


> btw, gab es nicht mal gerüchte dass schamis mit wotlk mehr tankfähig werden?



Ohne Platte oO und wenn sie Platte kriegen sollten dann bye bye ^^

nene, glaub ich nicht... die Todesritter kommen ja nu schon noch als 4. Tank dazu, quasi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lichqueen (24. Juli 2008)

MadRedCap schrieb:


> Beim Tank kommt es nicht auf die Klasse drauf an, sondern darauf, ob er
> a)Aggro halten kann
> b)Verdammt viel aushält
> c)Gut genug ausgesrüstet ist, um massig Schaden zu minimieren
> ...



Wie kommst du darauf, dass ein Druide nicht viel Rüstung hat? Ein Druide in Terrorbärengestalt hat in der Regel mehr HP und Rüstung, als ein vom Equip her vergleichbarer Krieger oder Paladin. Was die letzteren Klassen ausmacht, sind die Fähigkeiten Parieren und Blocken.


----------



## Pacmaniacer (24. Juli 2008)

ich wollte grad sagen mit dem richtigen Equip geht der Feral dudu ab.

hier ein Kleiner auszug

Normal gestalt/Katzengestalt
HP: 5365
Rüssi: 2166

Terrorbärengestalt

HP: 7182
Rüssi: 8106

(mit Mal der Wildniss)


Equip könnt ihr euch ja angucken durch die Signatur.

LG Paci


----------



## andilem (24. Juli 2008)

Vollkommen richtig. Ein Druide erreicht wesentlich höhere Rüstungswerte als ein Krieger oder Paladin und bekommt duch hohe Ausweichchance insgesamt selbst bei Bosskämpfen weniger Schaden als jede andere Tankklasse, daran können auch Crushings nichts ändern. Außer bei Bossen, die spezielles Resi-Equip erfordern oder ein Schild, ist ein Druide keinesfalls schlechter als ein Krieger zum Tanken geeignet.
Er hat außerdem den Vorteil gegenüber Palas und Kriegern, wesentlich schneller und mehr Aggro aufzubauen (auf ein einzelnes Ziel).

Und Frostmages wären für 5er-Inis nicht geeignet? Sicherlich machen Arkanmages mehr dmg, aber Frost schlägt immer noch Feuer, weil die Mobs einfach zu schnell umfallen.
Feuer ist wirklich nur in Raids den anderen Skillungen überlegen.


----------



## N00blike (24. Juli 2008)

MadRedCap schrieb:


> Beim Tank kommt es nicht auf die Klasse drauf an, sondern darauf, ob er
> a)Aggro halten kann
> b)Verdammt viel aushält
> c)Gut genug ausgesrüstet ist, um massig Schaden zu minimieren
> ...




sry aber das kann ich nicht bestätigen... ein druide ist genauso ein tank wie ein prot pala oder krieger.... die rüstung is im gleichen content sogar höher und die ausdauer meistens auch.... das einziege was der druide nicht kann ist crush immun werden wobei das beim druiden nicht ganz so relevant ist.... ein druide kann genauso alles tanken wie ein krieger....ein druide hat ein rüstungscap von 34k und im t6 content rennt ein bärchen locker mit 26k hp rum


----------



## Fyanna (24. Juli 2008)

krieger pala und druiden sind alles gute tanks bei verschiedenen mobs und verschiedenen bossen haben die unterschiedlichen klassen unterschiedliche vorteile aber für normale innis isses egal ob krieger pala oder dudu (meine meinung) 

in raids sollte man am besten alle drei dabei haben oder zumnidest 2 verschiedene klassen weil auch jeder mob und jeder boss unterschiedlich ist


----------



## slowly0 (24. Juli 2008)

MadRedCap schrieb:


> Beim Tank kommt es nicht auf die Klasse drauf an, sondern darauf, ob er
> a)Aggro halten kann
> b)Verdammt viel aushält
> c)Gut genug ausgesrüstet ist, um massig Schaden zu minimieren
> ...



Ich würde sagen da hat jemand sein ganzes Unwissen bezüglich Tankbären kund getan......


----------



## Minastirit (24. Juli 2008)

alexaner666 schrieb:


> tank ist jede klasse die aggro halten kann.



NEIN

ein wl kann auch aggro halten^^ genau wie ein overnukender schurek/hunter/mage
tanken kann jeder der wenig dmg bekommt durch rüssi/schild und aggro hält


----------



## b1ubb (24. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> NEIN
> 
> ein wl kann auch aggro halten^^ genau wie ein overnukender schurek/hunter/mage
> tanken kann jeder der wenig dmg bekommt durch rüssi/schild und aggro hält



zu 100% richtig.

Es gibt 2 arten von Tanken:

1. Tanken - den mob ansich binden und die aggro nicht zu verlieren.
Das schafft eigentlich eine jede klasse, jedoch schaffen das die heiler nicht 10k dmg bei 9k life wegzuheilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Tanken - den mob ansich halten und die aggro nicht zu verlieren UND nicht zu sterben.
Das schaffen eigentlich nur wirklich 3 klassen mit entsprechender skillung.
Krieger - Druide - Paladin


----------



## Fatally (24. Juli 2008)

Abigayle schrieb:


> Also ich hab da etwas was mich schon lange nervt:
> 
> laut einiger WoW Spieler sind ja nur ganz bestimmte Skills=Tank oder sonstwas. Alles andere ist schrott und kann (sorry für den Tonfall) in die Tonne getreten werden. Das nervt mich tierisch. Warum muss ein Pala gleich unbedingt Heiler und nichts anderes sein? Ist son Beispiel was mir einfiel. Warum muss es unbedingt nur diese eine Skillung sein und der der Rest ist gleich mist? Verstehe ich nicht. Warum kann man nicht einfach den Skill nehmen, mit dem man klarkommt und gut spielen kann? Ist einfach etwas, was mir auffiel, als ich Mage gespielt hatte. Hatte mich auf Eis spezialisiert. Hab schon oft dann erlebt, wenn Ini Gruppen gesucht wurden: "Wie auf Eis geskillt? Ist ja völliger Bockmist. Solche Idies können wir net gebrauchen! Immer diese Noobs. Lernt erstmal spielen" Und Zack war ich aus der Gruppe entfernt. Ähm, da frag ich mich: Warum?
> 
> ...



Du fragst dich Warum ?
Du solltest dich eher fragen was in deren Köpfen vorgeht?
Denn wenn einer, ein Noob ist, denn sind es die leute die dich als Noob betitelten, denn die scheinen keine ahnung zu haben.
Aber so ist das Leider, das sind die Leuet die denn meist im PvE Content mit ihrem PvP spielen wollen, weil Sie sich für äusserst IMBA halten.
Ich würde bei solchen grp sagen ich beweiss euch das gegenteil also go !
Ich hatte es mit meiner Twink Hexe bei einem Palatank der hatte anscheinden auch keine ahnung ich hatte 800 spell dmg mit meinem Eisschattenzwirnset und so und er laberte x mal was von 650 ist zu low, für Bolle, naja ich sagte ich beweiss es dir, mir war ja klar das ich im dmg locker mithalte, da ich ordentlich Saaten kann, kenne ja einen Tankpala spiele ja selber eine Paladina als Main.
Das Ende der Geschichte war so das er mich denn sogar noch ZH mitnehmen wollte doch da war denn BT raid mit Main, naja er sagte nur ich nehm ab jetzt immer eine Hexe mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja einige Leuten muss man nur beweisen das auch andere skills gut sind.

GLG


----------



## Moonshire (24. Juli 2008)

Ich tue mal meinen Senf dazu:

Ich spiele zur Zeit hauptsächlich Heilerin und Magierin. Für meinen Geschmack ist der ein Tank, der die AGGRO halten bzw. zurückholen kann. Wenn ich die Magierin spiele, kann ich ja noch mittels Omen bzw. KTM abschätzen, wieviel DMG ich auf sein Target noch draufholzen kann. Aber wenn er Heilung braucht, muss er geheilt werden; egal wo ich dann auf der AggroListe stehe. Und da trennt sich wirklich die Spreu vom Weizen. Es gibt halt Spieler die können das mit einem OffTank, manche lernen das nie mit einem DefTank.


----------



## Hadec (24. Juli 2008)

An einem Tank kannst du deinen ganzen Frust in einem Duell auslassen^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hadec (24. Juli 2008)

Ich meine damit das er viel aushält 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (24. Juli 2008)

Pacmaniacer schrieb:


> also ich bin mit meinem angehenden dudu tank recht zufreiden.
> 
> habe schon Bollwerk und Blutkessel getanked und das ohne probleme.
> 
> ...



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Ich spiel gerad selbst meinen Dudu hoch und bin mehr als nur zufrieden. >Ich geh in grps lieber als DD (Katze) mit aber Blutkessel und Tiefensumpf hab ich auch schon getankt. Aggro machst du als Bär genug wenn sich jeder DD der Gruppe auch an das prinzip First Targewt down, secound Target down etc. hält und nicht jeder haut was er will. Und was das Leveln betrifft geht das als Katze auch super. Einzelne Gegner haust du ohne Probs weg und nur bei 3 Gegnern oder mehr wird kompliziert als Katze, da wechselst du einfach zur Bärngestalt. Heilen kannst dich da ja nen bisschen und wenn nix mehr geht schwup nen Trank und nen HoT rein und weiter gehts.


----------



## tp_ (24. Juli 2008)

Abigayle schrieb:


> Also ich hab da etwas was mich schon lange nervt:
> [...]
> laut einiger WoW Spieler sind ja nur ganz bestimmte Skills=Tank oder sonstwas.
> Mich nerven einfach diese "Zwangskills". So und so, und nicht anders.
> ...



Es kommt darauf an was Du spielen magst, also in welchen Bereich Du Dich bewegen willst, beim Questen und mal eine Ini machen ist die Skillung sicher auch eine Frage was man mag - und auch eine Chance mal ein paar Sachen zu versuchen, aber wenn Du vor hast zu raiden gibt es einfach bestimmte Zwangsskillungen an den führt kein Weg vorbei - Du wirst als Hybridgeskillter Krieger nie in einem Raid Main Tank sein können weil Du einfach umfällst wie eine Fliege.


----------



## L-MWarFReak (24. Juli 2008)

Palatanks ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MFG=)


----------



## Gondroval (24. Juli 2008)

Och menno, Minastirit, ich dachte schon, ich dürfte jetzt Tank sein *grml*

Naja, die 3 Tankklassen sind halt nicht alle gleich gut für Situation x zu gebrauchen. Gruppen werden, meiner Erfahrung nach, besser von einem Protpala getankt, hat bei mir bis jetzt immer am besten funktioniert. Krieger sind relativ flexibel, können dank Zauberreflektion auch nen magischen Boss gut tanken und Bären finde ich auch klasse.
Im Großen und Ganzen kommt es auch sehr auf die DDs an. Wenn ein Vollhonk von einem [beliebige Klasse einfügen] meint, overnuken zu wollen oder das falsche target hat, kann der Tank nicht viel machen außer vllt Spott rauskloppen und hoffen, ind er Zeit das Aggro einzuholen. Mein Krieger ist zwar noch nicht 70 (ja, noch 23 lvl trennen ihn) und Furor, aber Schild durfte ich auch schon halten. Wenn der Tank es allerdings nicht schafft, dem Heilaggro beizukommen, dann fehlt vor dem PC ein bisschen der Skill.

Zum Leveln ist der Druide gut geeignet, weil die Katze echt mörder ist (ich erinner mich immer an das Schlingendorntal.. auf den Piratenschiffen, die Magier.. von einem Druidenkätzen auf selbem Lvl mit einem Crit umgeboxt.. da krieg ich solche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Augen )
Krieger sind langwieriger, aber es macht Spaß wenn das Equip stimmt. Nur die fehlende Heilung ist ätzend. Und Palas.. naja, im leveln auch so lala, auch wieder sehr equipabhängig.

Irgendwer hatte gefragt, ab wann man als Krieger auf Deff umskillen soll. Ansichtssache. Mein Krieger ist für meinen persönlichen Arena/PvP Spaß gedacht und wird später noch Waffen. Ansonsten musst du wissen, ab wann du dein Hauptaugenmerk auf Instanzen/Raids legen willst. Als deff soll das leveln schwer sein und die Quests ab 60 ziehen sich so. Ich denke, ein wert bei ~65 ist nicht schlecht. Ist aber ansichtssache, einige sind auch bis sehr weit in die 70 noch Offis und gehen erst später in Inis. 


Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Tanks sind equipabhängig, für manche Dinge besser geeignet als andere ihrer Art und für stressanfällige Personen nicht zu empfehlen. Denn es sind immer die Heiler/Tanks schuld!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gondi


----------



## Rhazz (24. Juli 2008)

naja wenn ich selber einen Tank lvln würde, würd ich nen Druiden Tank machen, zu leveln sind sie eig nicht schwer und guten dmg machen sie auch, wenn du dann im Raid Content so zu mindestens ssc un tk machst is das eq recht ordentlich und hast auch ganz gut ausweichen


----------



## Alùcárd1505 (24. Juli 2008)

> Also ich hab da etwas was mich schon lange nervt:
> 
> laut einiger WoW Spieler sind ja nur ganz bestimmte Skills=Tank oder sonstwas. Alles andere ist schrott und kann (sorry für den Tonfall) in die Tonne getreten werden. Das nervt mich tierisch. Warum muss ein Pala gleich unbedingt Heiler und nichts anderes sein? Ist son Beispiel was mir einfiel. Warum muss es unbedingt nur diese eine Skillung sein und der der Rest ist gleich mist? Verstehe ich nicht. Warum kann man nicht einfach den Skill nehmen, mit dem man klarkommt und gut spielen kann? Ist einfach etwas, was mir auffiel, als ich Mage gespielt hatte. Hatte mich auf Eis spezialisiert. Hab schon oft dann erlebt, wenn Ini Gruppen gesucht wurden: "Wie auf Eis geskillt? Ist ja völliger Bockmist. Solche Idies können wir net gebrauchen! Immer diese Noobs. Lernt erstmal spielen" Und Zack war ich aus der Gruppe entfernt. Ähm, da frag ich mich: Warum?
> 
> ...


 Ich kann dich verstehen teilweise...aber seh es dochmal anders..beim Magier ist nun mal der fire-skill der raidskill also auch inni-skill....
Ich als raidleader hab z.B grosse probs damit wenn meine member der meinung sind einfach mal umzuskillen..dann sind meine tanks aufeinmal heal oder dd...oder die dd´s skillen um..und deren art von dmg hinterher ( eismage im raid oO geht net überall gut)....verstehst du was ich damit meine? dann kann ich den raid auch wieder absagen und muss warten bis sie sich wieder endschlossen haben umzuskilen...


----------



## Inbase (24. Juli 2008)

Und damit der flame nun so richtig losgehen kann, sei noch gesagt ihr habt den "Panzerkin" vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Soll auch einige wenige Moonkins geben die Tanken (nicht gerade ohne Erfolg, selbst auf EU Servern).


----------



## slowly0 (24. Juli 2008)

Ich glaube das den meisten garnicht bewußt ist was richtiges tanken eigentlich ist. Tanken bedeutet mehr als nur auf einem Mob draufzuhauen und dessen Aggro zu halten. Ob eine Klasse oder ein Spieler wirklich tanken kann zeigt sich erst dann wenn es darum geht die Aggro mehrerer Mobs zu halten und da möchte ich behaupten scheitern alle anderen ausser den 3 typischen Tanks. Als kleines Beispiel: Möchte mal sehen wie ein Schurke die Mobgruppen in ZH tankt (und ich rede jetzt nicht von einer T6-Gruppe die nen Funrun macht).


----------



## Mindista (24. Juli 2008)

FAT schrieb:


> Also: Was ist ein "Tank"? Welche Klasse verkörpert den "Tank", von dem allgemein gesprochen wird? Es soll davon ausgegangen werden, dass jede Klasse mit dem gleichen Skill gespielt wird.



ein tank ist für mich ein char, der aggro-steigernde talente geskillt hat so das er das interesse der mobs nach möglichkeit bei sich behält. egal ob aggro dann über schaden oder anderes erzeugt wird.

gleichzeitig reduziert er den einkommenden schaden über equip und skillung.

ob es nun ein krieger, ein bär, eine eule oder je nach encounter in sonderfällen ein mage/hexer/schurke oder sonst was, ist mir bei den gesichtspunkten völlig egal.



edit: wenn mal so der allgemeinheit ingame zuhört, ist es wohl am ehesten ein krieger, obwohl es genug andere möglichkeiten gibt.


----------



## Bergerdos (24. Juli 2008)

Es gibt aber bei der Eule keine Aggroverstärkenden Talente, nur Aggro-reduzierende, daher ist die Klasse / Skillung zwar von Rüstung /Schadensvermeidung und Lebenspunkten als Tank zu gebrauchen, kann aber nicht die Aggro halten oder die DD müssen sich stark zurückhalten.


----------



## Mindista (24. Juli 2008)

Bergerdos schrieb:


> Es gibt aber bei der Eule keine Aggroverstärkenden Talente, nur Aggro-reduzierende, daher ist die Klasse / Skillung zwar von Rüstung /Schadensvermeidung und Lebenspunkten als Tank zu gebrauchen, kann aber nicht die Aggro halten oder die DD müssen sich stark zurückhalten.



dann werden aggroreduzierende weggelassen beim skillen wenn man mal tanken will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist doch naheliegend.


----------



## Albra (24. Juli 2008)

hmm vor bc waren eismagier das nonplusultra da die mobs in den feurigen inis einfach feuerimmun waren 
heutzutage sind viele eis oder arkanimmun also wurscht

was tanks angeht bärchen haben mehr leben und rüstung (immerhin +400% ) als krieger oder palas (wenn sie nich grad im healequipt rennen) bekommen aber den kompletten magischen schaden eines mobs ab oder die crushings.. daher das dicke lebenspolster

aggro gegen heiler halten is auch ned so schwer solang die heiler nicht schon anfangen mit dem großen geheile bevor der mob auch nur einen schlag tun konnte (könnte man mit ddsvergleichen ^^)

was die heilfähigkeit von shadows angeht in normalen inis kann ein shadow auch heilen nur sollte er dafür aus der schattengestalt raus gehn und futter oder tränke parat haben
und solang die gruppe darauf wartet das er volles mana hat und nicht schon wieder neue gruppen pullen während er noch säuft

ein tank ist auch dazu ausgelegt ein paar schläge ohne heilung auszuhalten (wir reden hier von den normalen instanzen..keine hero oder raids) daher reicht es wenn man ein bisschen schaden(ca 25%) reinkommen lässt (spart mana) und lässt einem im aggrometer recht weit nach hinten fallen


----------



## Zentoro (24. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> NEIN
> 
> ein wl kann auch aggro halten^^ genau wie ein overnukender schurek/hunter/mage
> tanken kann jeder der wenig dmg bekommt durch rüssi/schild und aggro hält



Naja....

Es gibt nun mal auch Bosse, die ein WL oder Magier tanken kann.

Es geht ja um Aggro HALTEN und nicht nur BEKOMMEN.


----------



## Mindista (24. Juli 2008)

Albra schrieb:


> aggro gegen heiler halten is auch ned so schwer solang die heiler nicht schon anfangen mit dem großen geheile bevor der mob auch nur einen schlag tun konnte (könnte man mit ddsvergleichen ^^)



solange es overheal ist, erzeugt es kein aggro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur tatsächlich in lebenspunkten ankommende heilung erzeugt aggro.




Zentoro schrieb:


> Naja....
> 
> Es gibt nun mal auch Bosse, die ein WL oder Magier tanken kann.
> 
> Es geht ja um Aggro HALTEN und nicht nur BEKOMMEN.




solange der hexer weiterhin massiv schaden fährt (mehr als die anderen DDs), wird er das aggro auch weiterhin behalten.
wegen healaggro, muss der hexer in der situation quasi doppelt soviel schaden fahren wie er heilung braucht. dann bekommt der healer auch nix ab.


----------



## rolarola (24. Juli 2008)

Wolwerine schrieb:


> Aber ab wann wird es nötig auf Deff zu Skillen um zu tanken als warri?



Am besten ab Level 10. 

Nix is schlimmer, als ein Krieger, der glaubt nur weil er Krieger ist, automatisch auch Tank zu sein und dann mit ner Fury-Skillung in ne Ini geht. Frage: Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem FurorKrieger und einem SchutzKrieger als Tank im Schwarzfels? Antwort: 8 Wipes und ne Menge Frust & Repkosten. Tanken bedeutet nicht einfach nur draufhauen. Aushalten ist wichtiger. Dazu ist der Tank da. Die Benutzung der Zeichen ist zwar nicht vorgeschrieben, aber eine ungeheure Erleichterung für die Gruppe und du solltest den Umgang damit so früh wie möglich in den ersten Inis üben. 
Denn es ist für Tanks wichtig, die Inis und ihre Gegner zu kennen und dementsprechend die Gegnerprioritäten festzulegen. Wenn du zum ersten Mal im Tempel "gefroscht" wirst, solltest du dem nächsten froschenden Mob den Totenkopf verpassen (oder das Zeichen, das du für den Primärgegner auserkoren hast) ;-)

Ich spiele keinen Tank, aber quasi dessen "bessere Hälfte", einen Heiligpriester. Nicht Tankgeskillte Krieger können bei mehreren Mobs nur schlecht die Aggro halten, verlieren extrem schnell Lebenspunkte, ergo: ich bin oom, hab Aggro von ein oder mehreren Mobs, und wenn mir die keiner der DDler abnimmt -> Wipe.

Ich weiß zwar nicht, wie es sich mit dem Schutzkrieger levelt, aber vermutlich auch nicht langsamer als als Heiligpriester (und das ging dank Quests ziemlich flott).


----------



## b1ubb (24. Juli 2008)

Zentoro schrieb:


> Naja....
> Es gibt nun mal auch Bosse, die ein WL oder Magier tanken kann.
> Es geht ja um Aggro HALTEN und nicht nur BEKOMMEN.



natürlich gibt es Bosse siehe ILLIDIAN BT wo ein Hexxer tank ein muss ist.
Aber ich würde sagen, hexxer sind eben extra für das gemacht.
Da sie sehr schnell und gut aggro halten können.


----------



## Deimoshand (24. Juli 2008)

Hallo Abigayle

Also ich spiele als Twink nen Eismage - und du kannst mir glauben das mich nihemand aus einem Raid rauswirft wegen zu wenig DPS.
Einfach nur eine frage wie man spielt.

Gruß Deimos


----------



## Mindista (24. Juli 2008)

rolarola schrieb:


> Ich weiß zwar nicht, wie es sich mit dem Schutzkrieger levelt, aber vermutlich auch nicht langsamer als als Heiligpriester (und das ging dank Quests ziemlich flott).




als deffkrieger lvlt es sich langsamer wie als holy.

ich habe einen deffkrieger bis etwa lvl 40 hochgespielt mit reiner deffskillung und meinen priester mit lvl 40 auf shadow umgeskillt, das lvln als holy war definitiv schneller. den krieger habe ich dann gelöscht, der priester machte mir mehr spaß.

als tankpala mags anders aussehen.


----------



## slowly0 (24. Juli 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> natürlich gibt es Bosse siehe ILLIDIAN BT wo ein Hexxer tank ein muss ist.
> Aber ich würde sagen, hexxer sind eben extra für das gemacht.
> Da sie sehr schnell und gut aggro halten können.



Ich würde eher sagen der Encounter wurde für spezielle Klassen gemacht oder glaubst du bei der Entwicklung des Hexers hat einer gesagt "Den machen wir jetzt so das er in 3,5 Jahren Illidan tanken kann"?^^


----------



## Inbase (24. Juli 2008)

Bergerdos schrieb:


> Es gibt aber bei der Eule keine Aggroverstärkenden Talente, nur Aggro-reduzierende, daher ist die Klasse / Skillung zwar von Rüstung /Schadensvermeidung und Lebenspunkten als Tank zu gebrauchen, kann aber nicht die Aggro halten oder die DD müssen sich stark zurückhalten.




Wie Mindista schon sagte, wer als Panzerkin "hauptsächlich" tanken will, wird wohl so Sachen wie Feingefühl etc nicht skillen...

Aber es sollte ja auch nur ein Bsp sein, das selbst Moonkins zum tanken durchaus geignet sind, wie die Feral Kollegen. Was aber auch nicht automatisch heisst das sie "akzeptiert" oder gern gesehen sind.


----------



## WotanGOP (24. Juli 2008)

Wie in jedem Thread zum Thema Tanks muß auch hier mal wieder etwas berichtigt werden, bevor sich falsche Aussagen in neuen Köpfen festsetzen:



andilem schrieb:


> Ein Druide erreicht wesentlich höhere Rüstungswerte als ein Krieger oder Paladin und bekommt duch hohe Ausweichchance insgesamt selbst bei Bosskämpfen weniger Schaden als jede andere Tankklasse, daran können auch Crushings nichts ändern.


Wenn dem so wäre, würde es nur Dudutanks geben. Mehr Leben und weniger Schaden, das würde die anderen Tanks überflüssig machen.
Richtig ist: Der Dudu bekommt mehr Schaden als die anderen Klassen. Dafür hat er aber ein dickeres Lebenspolster. Mit steigendem Schwierigkeitsgrad verschiebt sich allerdings das Verhältnis mehr und mehr zu ungunsten des Dudus.



andilem schrieb:


> Er hat außerdem den Vorteil gegenüber Palas und Kriegern, wesentlich schneller und mehr Aggro aufzubauen (auf ein einzelnes Ziel).


Kein Tank baut schneller Aggro auf, als ein Palatank! Genau das ist der größte Vorteil des Tankadins gegenüber den anderen Klassen, allerdings nicht der einzige.


----------



## Morcan (24. Juli 2008)

wlfbck schrieb:


> edit für abigayle:
> weil es bestimmte skillungen gibt, die einfach ne ganze ecke mehr dmg machen bzw mehr heal erzeugen usw. und diese sind auch bewusst so von blizzard zusammengewerkelt. und ice ist nunmal für pvp, lvln und farmen geeignet, wenns aber um inzen/raids geht, ist der feuer mage, wegen größerem dmg, deutlich besser.


Es mag im PvP und fürs Leveln ja toll sein, aber wenn man ordentlich spielt kann auch ein Eismagier mit anderen Klassen mithalten...





MadRedCap schrieb:


> Ein etwas nicht so equivalenter Ersatz ist der Druide in Bärengestalt, der zwar auch Tanken kann, aber niemals an die Spitzenwerte von richtig geskillten Kriegern und Paladinen rankommt.


Der Druide erreicht immerhin 75% Schadensminderung, hat enorme Lebenspunkte und kann sehr gut ausweichen...




Lothier schrieb:


> Ohne Platte oO und wenn sie Platte kriegen sollten dann bye bye ^^


In normalen Instanzen hatte ich sogar schon Verstärker-Schamis als Tank...(kein T5/6)



Mindista schrieb:


> solange der hexer weiterhin massiv schaden fährt (mehr als die anderen DDs), wird er das aggro auch weiterhin behalten.
> wegen healaggro, muss der hexer in der situation quasi doppelt soviel schaden fahren wie er heilung braucht. dann bekommt der healer auch nix ab.


Dafür hat der Hexer den sengenden Schmerz...erzeugt 2 Bedrohungspunkte pro Schadenspunkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (24. Juli 2008)

slowly0 schrieb:


> Ich würde eher sagen der Encounter wurde für spezielle Klassen gemacht oder glaubst du bei der Entwicklung des Hexers hat einer gesagt "Den machen wir jetzt so das er in 3,5 Jahren Illidan tanken kann"?^^



ähm AQ40 - Twins 

hatte man auch nen hexxer Tank benötigt.
Also ich würde sagen ja !


----------



## Mindista (24. Juli 2008)

Morcan schrieb:


> Der Druide erreicht immerhin 75% Schadensminderung, hat enorme Lebenspunkte und kann sehr gut ausweichen...



gegen nahkampf schaden jo, wie schauts mit magischen dmg aus ?

wenn er zu viel ausweicht leidet auch wieder der wutaufbau drunter.


----------



## Radängel (24. Juli 2008)

ums topic jedem nochmal verständlich zu machen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist ein Tank!

Scherz beiseite, Tanks sind Klassen welche im Kampf die Aggro *bewusst* auf sich ziehen. Damit ermöglichen sie es dem Rest der Gruppe gezielt Schaden auf das Ziel zu machen und es ohne grössere Probleme zu erledigen.

In der Regel sind "normale" Tanks Krieger, Feraldruiden und Schutzpalas. In besonderen Fällen gibt es auch noch Magier / Hexer die in einem bestimmten Kampf gezielt Gegner an sich binden wegen besonderen Fähigkeiten / schneller Aggroproduktion. Zum Beispiel Leotheras oder Illidan in der Dämonenphase -> Hexertank; Krosh in Gruuls Unterschlupf -> Magiertank  wegen Zauberraub. Nur um ein paar Beispiele zu nennen.


----------



## eicki1111 (24. Juli 2008)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> Wie in jedem Thread zum Thema Tanks muß auch hier mal wieder etwas berichtigt werden, bevor sich falsche Aussagen in neuen Köpfen festsetzen:
> 
> 
> Wenn dem so wäre, würde es nur Dudutanks geben. Mehr Leben und weniger Schaden, das würde die anderen Tanks überflüssig machen.
> ...



Hm, komisch das ich mit meinem Druiden bei Brutallus immer weniger DMG bekomme als der in etwas identisch equipte Deff-Krieger. Mag an meinen >34k Rüssi und meinen >60 % Dodge liegen, bin mir aber nicht sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber bei Bossen oder Mobs die hauptsächlich Magieschaden machen sind Druiden-Tanks nicht erste Wahl, dem ist wohl so. Kommt halt auch immer auf den Encounter an.


----------



## Morcan (24. Juli 2008)

Mindista schrieb:


> gegen nahkampf schaden jo, wie schauts mit magischen dmg aus ?
> 
> wenn er zu viel ausweicht leidet auch wieder der wutaufbau drunter.


In Raids hat man in der Regel mehr als einen Tank dabei, ein Krieger zum Beispiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der eignet sich auch sehr gut für Magieklassen
Und gegen leidenden Wutaufbau gibt es noch Wutanfall...


----------



## Erebod (24. Juli 2008)

Also ich hab e auch schon öfters an eigenem leibe erfahren müssen das Tank nich immer Tank is

Im sng chat würd ein tank gesucht da dachte ich hmm joa gehn wa ma mit... wisper den an sag ja hir tank is dabei werde eingeladen und nach 2 min gekickt... ich dachte nur aha wtf und wisper den noch einmal and und frag was los sei er meinte dan nur ja wir suchen kein krieger sondern nen tank dudu

das war glaub ich noch vor bc... *lach*


----------



## Mindista (24. Juli 2008)

Morcan schrieb:


> In Raids hat man in der Regel mehr als einen Tank dabei, ein Krieger zum Beispiel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



im prinzip hast du recht, wenn ich jetzt mal von 5 man instanzen ausgehe, hat man keinen 2. tank dabei.

in dem fall muss der bär auf seine größeren lebenspool setzen und auf dem heiler hoffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich wollte letztendlich jedoch nur darauf hinaus, das 75% schadenredzuzierung nicht der weisheits letzter schluß ist.


----------



## slowly0 (24. Juli 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ähm AQ40 - Twins
> 
> hatte man auch nen hexxer Tank benötigt.
> Also ich würde sagen ja !



Oh Mann, *vor den Kopf schlag* selbst AQ40 war noch weit entfernt als man die Chars entwickelt hat. Ergo ist das genauso unsinnig wie die Aussage das der Hexxer dazu gemacht wurde um Illidan zu tanken.


----------



## WotanGOP (24. Juli 2008)

eicki1111 schrieb:


> Hm, komisch das ich mit meinem Druiden bei Brutallus immer weniger DMG bekomme als der in etwas identisch equipte Deff-Krieger. Mag an meinen >34k Rüssi und meinen >60 % Dodge liegen, bin mir aber nicht sicher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Krieger/Paladine kommen mit ihrer Rüstung da auch auf über 65% Schadensreduktion durch Rüstung und auf Werte jenseits der 50%, was Totalvermeidung (Ausweichen und Parieren) angeht. Zusätzlich blocken diese Klassen aber auch noch jeden Schlag, der durchkommt, wodurch weiterer Schaden reduziert wird. Und schmetternde Schläge erleben sie auch keine, im Gegensatz zu dir. Und man sollte die Reduktion der Ausweichwertung um 20% durch die Aura in Sunwell nicht vergessen, wodurch der Vorteil des Blockens noch größer wird. Paladine und Krieger sollten trotz dieser Aura crushimmun sein, auch wenn das für Paladine wesentlich schwerer zu erreichen ist, als für Krieger.

Der Vorteil des Dudus ist hier allein das dickere Polster, um Schadensspitzen besser abzufedern. Allerdings treten diese aber dann auch häufiger auf, jenachdem, wie viel Glück der Dudu beim Ausweichen hat.


----------



## b1ubb (24. Juli 2008)

slowly0 schrieb:


> Oh Mann, *vor den Kopf schlag* selbst AQ40 war noch weit entfernt als man die Chars entwickelt hat. Ergo ist das genauso unsinnig wie die Aussage das der Hexxer dazu gemacht wurde um Illidan zu tanken.



ich glaub trotzdem, das der hexxer eine stofftank klasse ist und dazu vielleicht nicht speziell aber sicher nicht 
ungewollt so gemacht wurde, das er auch tanken kann.


----------



## maddrax (24. Juli 2008)

Mindista schrieb:


> gegen nahkampf schaden jo, wie schauts mit magischen dmg aus ?
> 
> wenn er zu viel ausweicht leidet auch wieder der wutaufbau drunter.



Nö tut er nicht, ein Druidentank bekommt auch Wut wenn er Schaden erzeugt.


----------



## slowly0 (25. Juli 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ich glaub trotzdem, das der hexxer eine stofftank klasse ist und dazu vielleicht nicht speziell aber sicher nicht
> ungewollt so gemacht wurde, das er auch tanken kann.



Und da sind wir wieder bei der Frage "Was macht einen Tank aus?". Für mich muß ein Tank mehr können als die Aggro von einem einzelnen Mob auf sich zu ziehen und zu halten. Das kann im Prinzip jede Klasse wenn ich ihr genügend Vorlaufzeit gebe. Ergo könnte ich auch sagen der Heiligpriester ist ein Tank solang er genug Leben hat um einen Schlag auszuhalten und sich wieder voll zu heilen. Aber in der Regel funktioniert das bei beiden Klassen nicht da sie nichtmal diesen einen Schlag überleben. Von mehreren Gegnern wollen wir da garnicht erst reden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theduke666 (25. Juli 2008)

FAT schrieb:


> Ich selbst spiele einen "DD" (Mage, der zumindest bis WOTLK noch ein DD ist) ...


Holla.
Das ist aber knapp am "Mimimi vorbei....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Warfight (25. Juli 2008)

Ja was is ein Tank^^

Ganz klar denken viele noch Tanken kann nur ein Krieger.

Aber ich selbst spiele erfolgreich einen 70er Dudu Tank und kann damit eigentlich alles das Tanken was der Krieger auch kann. Einige Bosse sollte eher ein Krieger tanken / kann aber auch der Druide machen.

hier mal nen Paar vorteile vom Druiden:

1. Wenn du mal nicht Tanken musst hast du Katzengestalt und machst auch gut Dmg
2. Ein Druide hat keine Wutprobleme (unser MT heult schon fast weil er nie Wut bekommt)
3. Macht eine Bärchen mehr Dmg als ein Krieger und bekommt dadurch auch mehr Aggro + Wut

Also ab und an wenn ein Boss schnell auf eine gewisse % Zahl gehen soll is der Druide besser, baut schneller aggro auf und haut noch dmg dazu raus.

Leider habe ich im Moment nur Tankerfahrung in allen Hero inis und bis hin zu SSC und FDS, aber ab nächster woche weiß ich dann wie es in BT und co aussieht.


----------



## Eocrank (25. Juli 2008)

MadRedCap schrieb:


> Deswegen kommen hauptsächlich Krieger und Palas als Tank in Frage, da sie Platte tragen und somit den höchsten Rüstungswert erreichen können.
> Ein etwas nicht so equivalenter Ersatz ist der Druide in Bärengestalt, der zwar auch Tanken kann, aber niemals an die Spitzenwerte von richtig geskillten Kriegern und Paladinen rankommt.


Ein Feral-Druide hat mehr Rüstung als Krieger und Paladine. Meist auch mehr Avoidance als ein Paladin.
Die HP ist beim Feral i.d.R. ebenfalls höher. 

Gruß
Eo


----------



## Eocrank (25. Juli 2008)

Warfight schrieb:


> 2. Ein Druide hat keine Wutprobleme (unser MT heult schon fast weil er nie Wut bekommt)


Euer MT zieht das falsche Gear an. Punkt. Ein Krieger muss sich dem Gegner anpassen.


----------



## wowhunter (25. Juli 2008)

nimm den krieger der ist besser der kann auch blocken und ich finde mit der richtigen skillung macht der nen wahnsinns dmg


----------



## slowly0 (25. Juli 2008)

wowhunter schrieb:


> nimm den krieger der ist besser der kann auch blocken und ich finde mit der richtigen skillung macht der nen wahnsinns dmg



Du spielst noch nicht so lang WoW oder?


----------



## N00blike (25. Juli 2008)

also ich als druide kann nur sagen wutprobleme kenne ich nicht ich hab immer eher zu viel wut krieg den wutbalken meist nicht runter.... und nen heiler hat sich bei mir noch nie beschwert wenn ich im raid mal mt bin...


----------



## Flooza (25. Juli 2008)

nachdem ich es leid bin immer nen tank zu suchen mit meinem main, hab ich mal nen pala-tank angefangen(atm lvl 53) und man glaubt es kaum wie man als tank leiden muss. wenn man wiped wird dem tank immer die schuld gegeben, egal bei was :-(. find das echt heftig. die dd´s ballern rauf wie nix und ziehn dann aggro. wenn man sie belehren will wird man geflamt. HEFTIG! Nach diesen Erfahrungen bin ich viel netter zu den rdm tanks in hero´s :-D. Ich finde jeder sollte mal einen Tank lvn und spielen, dann würden die Leute netter und verständnisvoller sein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nellî (25. Juli 2008)

wowhunter schrieb:


> nimm den krieger der ist besser der kann auch blocken und ich finde mit der richtigen skillung macht der nen wahnsinns dmg




okaaaaaay xD dann nimm lieba nen prot, wir können auch blocken^^ und in zh oda mh machen wir 
tatsächlich dmg, wenn man trash grps in kara bombt auch sogar oda gar tidewalker :-D

die frage welchen der 3 tankklassen du nimmst ist mittlerweile fast reine geschmacksfrage, theoretisch gesehen, ist nur der pala im vorteil weil er aoe tanken kann^^ und der dudu im nachteil weil er kein spell dmg reduce hat :>.     Ich hab ein Prot Pala und nen Druidentank (krieger is noch 63^^) Und mein Urteil ist, alle machen spass, alle erfühlen ihren job seht gut.


----------



## Witchcast (25. Juli 2008)

Also ich kenne viele Ice-Mages, welche richtig gespielt sehr sehr viel Schaden machen da das Elementar sowie Eisige Adern sehr kurze CD-Timers haben...

zudem die Feuermagier und Arkan-Feuermage naja sind häufig die die nach 8 sekunden tot sind weil sie zu doof sind um ihre aggro kontrollieren zu können.... also wer den nicht spielen kann bringt auch keinen bonus in einer grp


----------



## Wildfox (25. Juli 2008)

hege schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich muss man dazu aber sagen ein Tank ist nur so gut wie seine Gruppe oder Raid. Wenn eine von beiden Komponenten das Zusammenspiel nicht beherrscht wird es schon lustig wenn man wipetauglich ist.
> 
> mfG Hege



Genau das ist das problem.

Was nu nen Tank ist wurde oben schon gut erklärt.
Nur diese Kleine Satz ist das wichtigste im Spiel. Der beste Tank, ist hilflos, wen wärend des Pull.
Schon von hinten der 1 Dot oder Pyro geflogen kommt, wärend der Tank auf dem weg zum Mob is.

Ich spiele Seit 4 Jahren Tank.
Und diese Problem gibt es seid jeher. Und JEDESMAL ist der Tank schuld.
Er kan die Aggro nicht halten blablabla. 
In oben Beschriebenrer situation ist es egal ob, Bär , Pala , Krieger (ich).
Wen die gruppe ihm nicht die Zeit zum Antaken läst, null chance.
Sorry das mus mal so gesagt werden.

Aber ich schliese mich oben an.
Zu deine frage: Was ist ein Tank ?
Eben Pala ,Dudu, Krieger mit der endsprechenden Skillung.
Nur ist jede Tank klasse an unterschiedlichen Mobs Besser.

Kurz umrissen.
Gruppe = Pala insbesonders Untote
Magier =  Krieger wegen höherer Magier ressistenz
Prügelnde gegner = Dudu wegen hoher ausweichwewrtung fast nicht zu Treffen.

Aber ich Denke auch das diese Diskusion schon so oft geführt wurde.
Manches wird sich leider in diesem Spiel nie ändern^^

In diesem Sinne


----------



## _NerobiX_ (25. Juli 2008)

Mein Erdelementar ist ein gut geeigneter Tank ;D


----------



## Nachtmond (25. Juli 2008)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> Krieger/Paladine kommen mit ihrer Rüstung da auch auf über 65% Schadensreduktion durch Rüstung und auf Werte jenseits der 50%, was Totalvermeidung (Ausweichen und Parieren) angeht. Zusätzlich blocken diese Klassen aber auch noch jeden Schlag, der durchkommt, wodurch weiterer Schaden reduziert wird. Und schmetternde Schläge erleben sie auch keine, im Gegensatz zu dir. Und man sollte die Reduktion der Ausweichwertung um 20% durch die Aura in Sunwell nicht vergessen, wodurch der Vorteil des Blockens noch größer wird. Paladine und Krieger sollten trotz dieser Aura crushimmun sein, auch wenn das für Paladine wesentlich schwerer zu erreichen ist, als für Krieger.


Zu deiner Information: die meisten Bosse in Sunwell crushen nicht, z.B. auch Brutallus nicht. Die Reduktion der Ausweichwertung trift auch Krieger und Paladine. 
Bitte erzähl den Leuten nicht so einen Unsinn. Abgesehen von den paar Bossen, die ein Schild zwingend vorraussetzen, kann ein Druide alles tanken. Klar stellt man an einen Magie-Boss lieber einen Krieger dran und an einem Boss mit hohem physisschen Schaden eben lieber den Druiden.


----------



## Wildfox (25. Juli 2008)

Eocrank schrieb:


> Euer MT zieht das falsche Gear an. Punkt. Ein Krieger muss sich dem Gegner anpassen.



Ebenso meine Erfahrung (selber Tank Krieger )
Wen dir die wut fehlt.
Lieg das meist daran das du überequiptet bist.

Beispiel.
In Hero ini kom ich maxi auf 50% Wut (Voll Equipt ca T5 )
In Hyjal kom ich auf 150% Wut ^^
Hab fast immer die Leiste voll 

Soll heisen.
Wen du mit T5-T6 versuchst ne low ini oder auch ne Hero zu Tanken wirst du Probs bekommen.
Wechsel beim Tanken auf das schwächere (meistens ) off Equipt in Def haltung und das Prob ist erledigt ^^


----------



## gottdrak (25. Juli 2008)

Pacmaniacer schrieb:


> also ich bin mit meinem angehenden dudu tank recht zufreiden.
> 
> habe schon Bollwerk und Blutkessel getanked und das ohne probleme.



Na congratulations ...


----------



## WotanGOP (28. Juli 2008)

Nachtmond schrieb:


> Zu deiner Information: die meisten Bosse in Sunwell crushen nicht, z.B. auch Brutallus nicht. Die Reduktion der Ausweichwertung trift auch Krieger und Paladine.
> Bitte erzähl den Leuten nicht so einen Unsinn. Abgesehen von den paar Bossen, die ein Schild zwingend vorraussetzen, kann ein Druide alles tanken. Klar stellt man an einen Magie-Boss lieber einen Krieger dran und an einem Boss mit hohem physisschen Schaden eben lieber den Druiden.


Wenn du genau verstanden hättest, was ich geschrieben habe, wäre dieser Post überflüssig gewesen. Deine Antwort geht nämlich komplett dran vorbei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So habe ich zum Beispiel nie behauptet, ein Dudu könne nicht alles tanken. Meine Aussage war lediglich, daß ein Dudu nicht weniger Schaden bekommt, als andere Tanks, wenn alle gleichwertig equipt und geskillt sind.

Hausaufgabe: Nochmal genau lesen!


----------

